# going to portugal



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

We are leaving uk on 11th jan from portsmouth to caen and making are way down to portugal any body else doing the same. maurice!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we go from Dover on the 8th, so we may see you somewhere on route.  Bob.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, We are going via the tunnel on the 8th too so may be you will see us too.
Muriel and Colin


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Muriel and Colin, we are going Seafrance, but we will look out for you, we have the MHF sticker.  we have an old Kontiki with Just do it on the back . Bob.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi BobandJane,
I will look out for you too.

Colin


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi we are going from Dunkerque on the 8th Jan to Portugal. Last one out of the UK switch out the lights :lol: 
Ian


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Lights*

Hopefully leaving soon after new year (after sobered up). Counting down the days.........................


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Going to Portugal*

Hi All,

We are off to Portugal, leaving on Seafrance on 3rd January. So hope to bump into one or some of you over there. (Well not literally!)

Our Reg. No: A C05Y RV.

We are first timers, so don't follow us as we'll be lost too!

Hope WE all have a brilliant time, and almost in the words of Dave Allen, "May the sun shine on you"

Best wishes

Linda n Mike.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Linda and Mike I take it Mikes off the crutches now, or we will soon catch you up. :lol: Will keep an eye out for you, it seems everyone is going this year, we have not been to Portugal before, so cant wait, we were going this January but ended up in Spain again.  Bob.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are going to Portugal early January. Not bothering with Spain this year. Save us a space!!!!!!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Fingers crossed we will be in Portugal then too,


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

hi crouch what date and from what port are you leaving from we are leaving from bideford then via portsmouth caen ferry, maurice


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi mauriceheather1

We hopefully will be travelling via Seafrance (Dover/Calais) round about 8th - 12th January. Takes us about 5.5 hours to get to Calais but the cost of the ferry is a major factor with us. Hate being ripped off by Brittany Ferries even though they are only about 45 minutes away from where we live.

Will have the MHF logo on the dashboard and perhaps we will see you in Portugal.

grouch


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope you all have a good, calm journey and great fun when you get their. Any blogs or other tales on here would be very much appreciated. Portugal is one of the countries we really want to visit.

I am soooooooooooo jealous...


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Suggest you do it soon. Seems to be going the same way as Spain with restrictions on overnighting for motorhomes. It would appear that the baragems will soon be the only places to wild camp.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Away from the Algarve , Portugal is a Gem of a country , Spent 3.1/2 months there in the summer , History, Culture, wild camped most of the time , wild beaches ! wild country side , Lots of Roman history, What it is like weather wise on the Atlantic side in Winter I dont know, but we are going back next Spring to see the bits we missed, Great people who will speak English or French. (and understand our Spanish,) Enjoy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just booked. Going 11th January. Heading for Pego. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We sail from portsmouth to bilbao next saturday just hope the crossing is ok! then on to ?? possibly a nice barragem or the ebro to do some fishing!
Must be warmer than here, should have sailed last weekend but decided to change booking  
Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> We sail from portsmouth to bilbao next saturday just hope the crossing is ok! then on to ?? possibly a nice barragem or the ebro to do some fishing!
> Must be warmer than here, should have sailed last weekend but decided to change booking
> Steve


 My friend is out there now and enjoying lovely weather.

Where are you heading ?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Briarose 
have not made up our mind yet! we have friends that live in catalunya so not sure whether to go there first or portugal, we are not returning home until end of february. As we have cut back on the shows selling fudge we now have more time to use the motorhome for our own pleasure instead of just for working 
We will probably be staying in land in portugal on some of the barragems so we can do some fishing looking towards starting at Markadia at present have plenty of time though so will see how it goes.

Steve

Been reading Sue,s travels sounds great


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We are heading back to Portugal on the 16th December..We have a mhf sticker so do say hi if you see us.Its the Autostratus with the Corgi on board lol.We are goin over on the tunnel hopefully the weather wont be to bad.We are just going via Bordeaux,Burgos,salamanca.Guarda.then the first night in a little village we stayed at the first time we went over called Benerspera the people were so nice to us and we just parked outside the local bar we were exhausted as we travelled from Dax in France right to Portugal in one day .We wont do that again we know better now and know places to stay on route.

Val


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well just let me tell all of you who are planning a trip to Portugal soon - that at the moment, the weather here on the Algarve is absolutely fabulous. Every morning we have awoken to cloudless blue skies and sunshine filled days and the temps have been in the mid 20's - although more often than not, it has felt considerably hotter than that! 

It is hard to believe that whilst we are leisurely walking around in t shirts and sandals or sat relaxing, outside our motorhome with a good book and a glass of Portugese wine, that back home in the UK, folk are getting their sledges out and rushing around doing their Christmas shopping - all trussed up in thick winter coats, hats, gloves and scarves!

We have been having the most fabulous time over here and to be honest with you all - Portugal is far more interesting than either myself or my husband ever envisaged it would be and some of the unspoiled little towns and villages we have stumbled across during our travels, have been absolutely fascinating to say the least.

At the moment we are in Luz and tomorrow we have planned a trip to Lagos, which apparently, is cosnidered to be the most interesting town on the Algarve and so we are really looking forward to exploring all of its little nooks and crannies!

Personally, so far - our favourite places to visit and stay have been away from the more touristy parts and we ourselves have found rural Portugal to be filled with captivating charm and character but the one thing that all of Portugal has in common, has been the friendly welcome we have experienced from the Portugese people: everywhere we have visited, we have been welcomed with genuine friendliness!

Right it is way past my bedtime - so on that note, I bid you all a fond goodnight and promise you, that tomorrow when we are sat in some backstreet pavement cafe, shaded under a parasol from the strength of the midday sun, I will think of you all freezing and shivering back home in the gloomy UK!

Wish you were here!

Sue x


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi. Pat and myself (pluss Tess our 14 yearold Dog) are also wanting to leaving UK's winter months and head South, early January.
This will be the first time we have undertaken such a trip, and as yet we are undecided whether to head for Portugal or Spain.
We would most welcome other members advice. Regards Route stopoffs etc.
Our date of departure can be anytime, and we would travel via Eurotunnel.
Would anyone care to offer their guidence.
Many thanks Dave


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dog to Portugal*

Hi Bozerboy,
We also have a 584
We also are off south for the winter. (1st time to Portugal)
We also have a black dog ....... Spooky eh!!

Did you check with your vet re: Sandfly (leishmania)

There are some wise words on the "Pets Forum" for anyone taking a dog to Spain/Portugal especially on the beaches.

Have a good time

Look out for our MHF pennant


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear I think I spoke too soon and today we have had cloud, rain and wind here in the Algarve! Trust me to open my big mouth and tempt fate! LOL! 8O However, that said it is still not cold by any means and until it turns dark, the days are still very pleasant and far nicer than the cold wintery UK. I think the forecast for the next few days is that the sunshine is back again, although it does look like the tempreatures are likely to drop slightly.

My best friend Briarose is heading this way during the next few days and I pray that by the time she and hubby arrive in Portugal, that the sun is shining and we are back to glorious blue skies again and temps in the mid 20's!

Still loving Portugal though and so are our 2 little dogs.

Sue


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Just booked Seafrance Dover - Calais for 4th January, returning early February. Not decided on final destination yet - Portugal or South East Spain - or maybe both


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob & Jane, we are booked on the 11.00 Sea France ferry on the 8th away down to Spain. What time are you going and are you staying o/n on the 7th?

Look out for our cheyenne 660 and we'll wave!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Oh dear I think I spoke too soon and today we have had cloud, rain and wind here in the Algarve! Trust me to open my big mouth and tempt fate! LOL! 8O However, that said it is still not cold by any means and until it turns dark, the days are still very pleasant and far nicer than the cold wintery UK. I think the forecast for the next few days is that the sunshine is back again, although it does look like the tempreatures are likely to drop slightly.
> 
> My best friend Briarose is heading this way during the next few days and I pray that by the time she and hubby arrive in Portugal, that the sun is shining and we are back to glorious blue skies again and temps in the mid 20's!
> 
> ...


 Right now though we can still follow the sun :wink: and if it is in Spain we might head to Nerja ROFL thats the beauty of a MH though isn't it ?


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Briarose when are you leaving? .We have so much to do yet .not so bad when family stay when we are away saves a bit of work..lol might meet up down there somewhere.

Val


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*portugal*

we too are heading for portugal leaving via tunnel 28th dec,markadia is a definite for me{fishing+scenery} a few days there and then want to explore the countryside,we have been right up the coast,so time to see the villages and try some of there recipes for bachalau, 365 recipes the say one for every day{i prefer it for breakfast as we had it every sunday morning when we were growing up,i think it was a liverpool delicassey its certainly worth trying if you like fish}another dish thats very nice is catapana{gets its name from the pan its cooked in}this can vary from regions from fish to ham and served in the pan{im a poet and i didnt even know it}tha best of all is piri piri for me,ramirez resteraunt in guia, which is not for from albuferia serves the best piri piri i have ever had and is the origanal piri piri house in portugal{or so the waiter said}nevertheless if your near there go and treat yourself{cliff richard even goes there}so the waiter said. sir cliff actually has one of his many holiday homes in guia so the waiter is probably right.anyway i will be here and there i am easily noticed by my barbeque,its a fire bucket and i cook on it every day.i have an autotrail scout a five foot missus and a westie called molly,so if you see us call and have a gab and a glass or two. excuse the spelling please. f/m


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Sounds good ... lol... We are in an autostratus with the Corgi. Also have the mhf sticker on the back with the Scottish flag lol.

Val


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Right now though we can still follow the sun :wink: and if it is in Spain we might head to Nerja ROFL thats the beauty of a MH though isn't it ?


Well wherever you end up Nette I just hope you have good weather and a relaxing time and if you end up having as much fun as we have been doing - then you will return home to the UK refreshed and recharged!

Happy travels and please drive carefully and you never know ..... we might bump into you somewhere along the way! 

Love and Hugs

Sue xxx


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Portugal*

Hi all we are going to Portugal leaving uk on the 9th of Dec Sea France 
Dover Calais £96 Return (11th Feb 2009) Two Adults Two Dogs 7.6 metre Motorhome. Last yearWe Stayed at Porto Covo for free, small Village, Some shops and restaurants, a small but good supermarket and water/ waste point by the school Also Free Amoco beach, turn right as you leave the bottom end of carraptera, water point by the pedestrian crossing also small supermarket. Spectacular beach. We are going via Perpignan and Barcelona calling in at cambrils (Tarragona) to help look for two missing pets a 15 year old Cat and a 11 Year old dog who were in a Motorhome that was stolen I know its a long shot but we are pet owners and can imagine what it must be like. The details of the van and pets are available at ukmotorhomes.net so anyone going that way down please visit the site and keep an eye out for them


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone we are off portugal 3rd december by eurotunnel taking west coast france route down then burgos, salamanca. Think Markadia seems nice place from what you report so might try there. Look out for us in Pilote Galaxy with scooter on back. Safe travels everyone.Richard.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We're planning a trip to Portugal in early Jan so will look out for you all. Our route will probably be Portsmouth - St Malo then down the west coast. We're making a dash for Tavira and would be grateful for any advice on the best route south of Bayonne. Autoroute suggests Salamanca then skirting around Lisbon.

Incidentally the cross channel route to St Malo was chosen because the 40,000 ton Pont Aven does that trip in January and February which, hopefully, should result in a smoother crossing. We would have done Plymouth to Santander if it was running and I'm not prepared to chance 2 nights on the P&O to Bilbao, having experienced the Bay of Biscay in the winter.

Look out for us in the silver Duetto with the Fiamma box on the back.

Roly


----------



## Preacherned (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Folks, 
We've booked the ferry for 25th January and we're heading through France to Portugal. Any ideas about sites in Portugal, and is it true that they are clamping down on fly camping? 

May see some of you on our travels. 

Any info welcome as we'll be first timers in Portugal (last year France & Span) 

Preacherned


----------

